

Show HN: Element Capture, a Chrome extension to screen capture any HTML element - tlrobinson
https://github.com/tlrobinson/element-capture

======
dariobarila
Very very awesome! I love it. I will try to crossdomain post canvas.dataurl to
a remote server... Hope with no browser restrictions! :) Thank you for
sharing. You Rock!

